# Mac ne s'éteint pas complètement



## Bebop 4 (31 Mai 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je crois bien que je suis à ma place ici, parce que mon problème concerne mon G4 digital audio 466 MHz, bien que je fait tourner Tiger dessus. Voilà. Quand je branche mon mac au secteur, le ventilo principal commence à tourner. Le mac démarre normalement, tout tourne rond. C'est quand je l'éteint que c'est vraiment agaçant. Un des disques durs continue de tourner lui aussi. Il faut que je débranche le mac pour qu'il arrête de tourner, en même temps que le ventilo. Je suis obligé de brancher et débrancher l'ordi à tout les jours, pour éviter d'entendre le ventilateur qui tourne sans arrêt.

Voilà ma config : Mac G4 digital audio 466 MHz, 1.5 Go de mémoire, deux disques durs de 20 Go chacun, une carte SCSI Atto Express PCI pro, une carte audio M-Audio Révolution 5.1, Mac OS 9.2.2, Tiger.

J'aurais besoin de quelques suggestions. Merci à l'avance !


----------



## Invité (31 Mai 2008)

Un reset PMU devrait résoudre ce genre de problème.

Au-dessus de la pile


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2008)

Bebop 4 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde !
> 
> Je crois bien que je suis à ma place ici, parce que mon problème concerne mon G4 digital audio 466 MHz, bien que je fait tourner Tiger dessus. Voilà. Quand je branche mon mac au secteur, le ventilo principal commence à tourner. Le mac démarre normalement, tout tourne rond. C'est quand je l'éteint que c'est vraiment agaçant. Un des disques durs continue de tourner lui aussi. Il faut que je débranche le mac pour qu'il arrête de tourner, en même temps que le ventilo. Je suis obligé de brancher et débrancher l'ordi à tout les jours, pour éviter d'entendre le ventilateur qui tourne sans arrêt.
> 
> ...



Branché sur quoi, ce disque ? J'ai aussi un DA, un 733, avec deux disques sur le contrôleur principal, je n'ai jamais constaté ce que tu décris. Normalement, il doit te rester des prises d'alim libres, tu as essayé d'en changer, pour voir ?


----------



## Bebop 4 (1 Juin 2008)

Voilà, j'ai fait un reset PMU, mais sans résultats.  Le ventilo tourne dès que je branche le mac. Pour ce qui est des disques durs, les deux sont branchés sur le contrôleur principal. Là je suis sous OS X, et quand j'éteint le mac, les deux disques s'arrêtent aussi. Ça doit être quand j'arrête la machine sous OS 9 qu'un des disques continue de tourner. Faudrait que je fasse un autre essai. Merci pour vos tuyaux.  Si vous en avez d'autres, je suis preneur.


----------



## Bebop 4 (1 Juin 2008)

Rebonjour !

Je confirme mon dernier post. Je viens de faire l'essai sous OS 9.2.2, et quand j'éteint l'ordinateur un des disques durs continue de tourner. J'ai vérifié : les deux sont branchés après le même cordon d'alimentation, qui comporte deux prises, une pour chaque disque dur. Je pourrais bien essayer de brancher un autre cordon d'alim, mais je ne sais même pas lequel des deux disques durs continue de tourner. Sous OS X les deux disques durs s'arrêtent. En passant, j'ai oublié de vous dire : mon mac m'a été donné tel quel. Seule la mémoire qu'il y a dedans m'a été vendue. Il avait ce problème avant que j'installe mes deux cartes PCI dedans.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2008)

Déjà, pour savoir lequel, tu peux les débrancher l'un après l'autre, pour voir ! (à noter que ton Mac peut fonctionner quelques temps ouvert, mais pas trop, question de refroidissement).


----------



## Bebop 4 (2 Juin 2008)

C'est celui qui héberge Tiger qui continue de tourner après l'extinction de l'ordi. J'en ai profité pour essayer de brancher Tiger à un autre cordon d'alimentation, nada ! Il continue de tourner quand même. Au moins, je sais lequel, maintenant. Faut préciser que Tiger est sur un disque dur pc. Peut-être OS 9 a du mal à gérer ce disque, mais pas OS X. 

Bon, je crois bien qu'il faudra que j'endure mon mac comme cela. De toutes façons, je débranche le mac pour le ventilo, alors, disque dur ou pas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2008)

Bebop 4 a dit:


> C'est celui qui héberge Tiger qui continue de tourner après l'extinction de l'ordi. J'en ai profité pour essayer de brancher Tiger à un autre cordon d'alimentation, nada ! Il continue de tourner quand même. Au moins, je sais lequel, maintenant. Faut préciser que Tiger est sur un disque dur pc. Peut-être OS 9 a du mal à gérer ce disque, mais pas OS X.
> 
> Bon, je crois bien qu'il faudra que j'endure mon mac comme cela. De toutes façons, je débranche le mac pour le ventilo, alors, disque dur ou pas...



Parce que le ventilo aussi, continue à tourner Mac éteint ? :affraid:

Dis, tu es sûr que tu l'éteins, ton Mac, que tu ne te contente pas de le mettre en veille ? :mouais:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Juin 2008)

Après qu'il te semble éteint, enfonce le bouton d'allumage pendant 5/10 secondes.

Si tout s'arrête, c'est que ton mac n'entends pas que Mac OS 9 ou X dit que c'est fini pour aujourd'hui, il peut aller faire bon et gros dodo.

La solution ? Je sais pas moi !

Est-ce que il y vais d'autres barrettes de RAM quand on t'a donné le Mac ?


----------



## Bebop 4 (3 Juin 2008)

Le ventilo continue de tourner, même quand le mac est éteint. Je suis sûr que j'éteint bien mon mac. Je choisis "éteindre" dans le menu pomme, ou dans "spécial" sous OS 9. Le mac m'a été donné avec 3 barrettes de 512 Mo chacune. Il n'y a pas d'autres barrettes que celles-là.

Une fois le mac "éteint", j'ai essayé d'appuyer pendant 10 secondes sur le bouton d'allumage. Une tonalité continue s'est fait entendre dans mes haut-parleurs Harman-Kardon. J'ai lâché le bouton, ayant eu peur de faire une fausse manip. Ça n'a rien donné, le ventilo continue de tourner quand même. En passant, le mac m'a été donné à cause de cette caractéristique-là. Je n'ai eu qu'à payer la mémoire. Je trouve ça curieux que même éteint, mon mac aie continué d'alimenter mes haut-parleurs. Il faut quand même fournir quelques watts tout de même.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2008)

Bebop 4 a dit:


> Le ventilo continue de tourner, même quand le mac est éteint. Je suis sûr que j'éteint bien mon mac. Je choisis "éteindre" dans le menu pomme, ou dans "spécial" sous OS 9. Le mac m'a été donné avec 3 barrettes de 512 Mo chacune. Il n'y a pas d'autres barrettes que celles-là.
> 
> Une fois le mac "éteint", j'ai essayé d'appuyer pendant 10 secondes sur le bouton d'allumage. Une tonalité continue s'est fait entendre dans mes haut-parleurs Harman-Kardon. J'ai lâché le bouton, ayant eu peur de faire une fausse manip. Ça n'a rien donné, le ventilo continue de tourner quand même. En passant, le mac m'a été donné à cause de cette caractéristique-là. Je n'ai eu qu'à payer la mémoire. Je trouve ça curieux que même éteint, mon mac aie continué d'alimenter mes haut-parleurs. Il faut quand même fournir quelques watts tout de même.



Donc, tu le débranches pour l'éteindre. Une question, lorsque tu remets le courant, est-ce que ventilo et disque démarrent tout de suite, oo bien seulement lorsque tu démarres le Mac ?

Autre chose, si au lieu d'éteindre par les menus, tu éteins via le bouton de mise en marche (appuis continu jusqu'à extinction), le ventilo s'arrête, ou non ?


----------



## Bebop 4 (4 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, tu le débranches pour l'éteindre. Une question, lorsque tu remets le courant, est-ce que ventilo et disque démarrent tout de suite, oo bien seulement lorsque tu démarres le Mac ?
> 
> Autre chose, si au lieu d'éteindre par les menus, tu éteins via le bouton de mise en marche (appuis continu jusqu'à extinction), le ventilo s'arrête, ou non ?



Le ventilo commence à tourner dès que je branche le secteur, mais pas le disque. C'est à l'extinction que le disque (et le ventilo) continuent de tourner. J'ai appuyé sur le bouton de mise en marche, et le ventilo ne s'arrête pas, ainsi que le disque dur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2008)

Alors, le problème vient sans doute de la PMU, mais je veux bien être pendu si j'y vois un remède (autre que le remplacement de la dite PMU, et encore, sous réserve qu'elle ne soit pas intégrée à la carte mère).

Le mieux est de lui coller une multiprise avec interrupteur au cul, tu l'éteint via le menu, puis une fois que c'est fait, tu coupes le jus via l'inter..


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Juin 2008)

Je ne vois que ça aussi...

Ce genre de puce, quand ça commence à prendre la tête, c'est au petit bonheur la chance... 

Attends toi à avoir d'autres problèmes en ce qui concerne l'heure, la date, et la gestion de l'énergie de ton Mac. 

Si non, quand tu met le mac en veille ? Ça donne quoi ?


(HS : Brrr .... je suis toujours pas reconnu comme membre du club MacGé... )


----------



## Bebop 4 (5 Juin 2008)

Quand je met le mac en veille sous OS X, c'est comme quand je l'éteint : les deux disques durs s'arrêtent, et le ventilo continue de tourner. Quand j'éteint sous OS 9, un disque dur continue de tourner, ainsi que le ventilo. Je ne me souvient pas de ce que ça donne une mise en veille sous OS 9.

Je ne suis pas très chaud pour faire remplacer la PMU, histoire de budget. Je garderais mes sous pour un autre mac, tant qu'à y être. Et puis la situation est quand même stable depuis un bon bout de temps. Ça faisait longtemps que l'ancien proprio du mac s'en servait dans cet état. Pour ma part, ça fait aussi pas mal de temps que je l'ai, et je n'ai pas de problèmes d'heure et de date, jusqu'à maintenant. Merci pour vos avis éclairés.  Au moins je sais ce qui se passe, et de ce que je pourrais éventuellement faire, si jamais la situation s'aggravait. 

Je suis habitué d'avoir du matériel handicapé quelque peu, ce ne sera pas le premier !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Juin 2008)

Bebop 4 a dit:


> Je suis habitué d'avoir du matériel handicapé quelque peu, ce ne sera pas le premier !



 

Le remplacement du PMU, tu ne pourra pas le faire faire par un professionnel. 
C'est du domaine de la bidouille. 

... Mais c'est pas impossible.


Mais je pense aussi à 2 autres options :

-> Vérifier que tout est bien bien bien connecté à la carte mère, notamment la fiche d'alimentation (qui va vers l'allim), et tous les câbles qui la composent : La carte mère envoie un signal à l'alimentation pour que celle-ci passe du mode allumé au mode veille, éteint... ect. Si elle ne reçois pas ce signal.... tu peux toujours aller te faire voir. 

-> L'alimentation se faisans vielle et gâteuse, bien qu'elle reçoive le signal de changer ses tentions, elle ne le fait pas. (Commutateur électrique en rade) : Échanger l'alimentation avec celle d'un autre mac du même type ?

....

Enfin.... un reset-PRAM, au cas où... mais je suis pas optimiste. :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> -> Vérifier que tout est bien bien bien connecté à la carte mère, notamment la fiche d'alimentation (qui va vers l'allim), et tous les câbles qui la composent : La carte mère envoie un signal à l'alimentation pour que celle-ci passe du mode allumé au mode veille, éteint... ect. Si elle ne reçois pas ce signal.... tu peux toujours aller te faire voir.
> 
> -> L'alimentation se faisans vielle et gâteuse, bien qu'elle reçoive le signal de changer ses tentions, elle ne le fait pas. (Commutateur électrique en rade) : Échanger l'alimentation avec celle d'un autre mac du même type ?



Ta logique fonctionne pour le ventilo, mais pas pour le disque dur, puisque les deux sont branchés sur la même alim (même cordon, double prise), et que l'un s'éteint, et pas l'autre.

Et encore, même pour le ventilo, j'ai du mal à comprendre le pourquoi du comment, l'alim n'a que deux positions : "tout allumé", ou "veille Mac éteint", là, il faudrait qu'elle ait inventé une troisième position, ça me parait pour le moins surréaliste.

Bebop 4, il y a un exorciste, dans ta paroisse ? :rateau:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ta logique fonctionne pour le ventilo, mais pas pour le disque dur, puisque les deux sont branchés sur la même alim (même cordon, double prise), et que l'un s'éteint, et pas l'autre.
> Bebop 4, il y a un exorciste, dans ta paroisse ? :rateau:



Justement, je pousse plus loin :

Quand mac os 9 s'éteint, il ferme les applications, il éjecte les disque dur annexes, ferme le finder et éteint l'ordi d'un coup d'un seul. Ce qui devrait aussi arrêter le HDD principal.

La majorité des disques dur arrêtent de tourner sur mac lorsqu'on les éjectes. Mais ils ne sont pas pour autant hors tension !

Mac os X, à base d'Unix, plus précautionneux, éjecte TOUS les disques (Donc, ils ne tournent plus, mais ils sont encore alimentés !) avant de lancer la commande halt au kernel, qui transmet à la carte, qui transmet à l'alim et qui passe en mode dodo profond.

On sais pourquoi l'état des HDD est différend d'un OS à l'autre 
Le ventilo lui est directement asservi à l'état de l'Alim, l'OS n'ayant visiblement aucun pouvoir dessus.

Donc pour moi, l'alim reste en mode Marche. 

C'est comme ça que je le vois...


Maintenant, je me suis souvent trompé. car un éléphant...

(Pour l'alim, il y à bien trois positions : Dodo profond : Tout éteint. Sieste = Suspendre l'activité. Allumé = et les shadoks pompaient, pompaient... )


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2008)

Admettons : mais alors, dans ce cas :

1) Pourquoi un disque s'arrête et pas l'autre (ils sont sur la même nappe IDE et le même "cordon d'alim" qui dispose d'une prise double

2) Pourquoi le Mac ne redémarre-t-il pas illico ?

Tiens, au fait Bebop 4, le bouton de démarrage du Mac, il reste allumé, ou il s'éteint ? Et si tu appuies sur le bouton d'ouverture du lecteur optique (celui en facade), Mac éteint, il se passe quoi ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Admettons : mais alors, dans ce cas :
> 
> 1) Pourquoi un disque s'arrête et pas l'autre (ils sont sur la même nappe IDE et le même "cordon d'alim" qui dispose d'une prise double
> 
> ...



Justement, c'est ce que je démontrait plus haut :

1) Sous OS 9, le disque dur annexe s'arrête parce qu'il est éjecté avant l'arrêt du système, et Mac OS 9 compte sur le fait que l'alimentation n'alimentera plus le HDD principal pour que celui-ci s'arrête. En fait, il n'est pas éjecté, et il ne peut pas l'être puisqu'il y à en RAM encore le logiciel système qui utilise le HDD. 

Sous OS X .... les deux s'arrêtent parce qu'il prend soins d'éjecté les deux disques dur avant d'envoyer le signal dodo à tout le reste de l'ordi (RAM, Vidéo, Cup.. et Alim) : Il peut le faire parce que le Kernel et indépendant du disque dur. Il est capable de faire quelque (sommaires) tâches sans avoir besoin d'aller chipoter sur le disque dur. 

2) Parce la carte mère, elle l'a entendu qu'il fallait se mettre en mode dodo. Et c'est pas parce que l'alim ne le fait pas qu'elle va redémarrer pour autant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2008)

Je viens de relire, j'avais pas vu que les deux disques s'arrêtaient sous X, effectivement là, ça change tout.

Le test d'ouverture du lecteur optique est intéressant alors, s'il s'ouvre Mac éteint, ça confirmerait ton hypothèse !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Juin 2008)

C'est vrais qu'un lecteur optique est capable d'ouvrir son tiroir alors qu'on à oublié de brancher la nappe de donnée :rose:

Idem : Il serais bien de savoir de quelle couleur et la diode : Elle est branchée à la carte mère... elle devrais donc être éteinte. (Je suppose, de moins en moins sûr :rose: )


----------



## Bebop 4 (6 Juin 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Le remplacement du PMU, tu ne pourra pas le faire faire par un professionnel.
> C'est du domaine de la bidouille.
> 
> ... Mais c'est pas impossible.
> ...



Voilà. J'ai vérifié tout ce qui se branche à la carte mère, RAS. Pour ce qui est de l'alimentation, je n'ai pas d'autre G4 à disposition.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ta logique fonctionne pour le ventilo, mais pas pour le disque dur, puisque les deux sont branchés sur la même alim (même cordon, double prise), et que l'un s'éteint, et pas l'autre.
> 
> Et encore, même pour le ventilo, j'ai du mal à comprendre le pourquoi du comment, l'alim n'a que deux positions : "tout allumé", ou "veille Mac éteint", là, il faudrait qu'elle ait inventé une troisième position, ça me parait pour le moins surréaliste.
> 
> Bebop 4, il y a un exorciste, dans ta paroisse ? :rateau:



J'en ai un, mais il n'est pas très calé en informatique ! 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Admettons : mais alors, dans ce cas :
> 
> 1) Pourquoi un disque s'arrête et pas l'autre (ils sont sur la même nappe IDE et le même "cordon d'alim" qui dispose d'une prise double
> 
> ...



Le bouton de démarrage du Mac s'éteint quand j'éteint le Mac. Une fois l'ordi éteint : quand j'appuie sur le bouton d'ouverture du lecteur optique, il ne se passe rien. Mais voici le plus bizarre : J'ai un graveur branché sur la même nappe IDE que mon lecteur optique. Or quand j'appuie sur son bouton d'ouverture, _le tiroir s'ouvre !!_ Ce mac est vraiment un cas très clinique et très original. Je veux bien que mon graveur soit fait pour un PC (il n'y a pas de pilotes mac dans le CD), mais tout de même !  Merci pour vos interventions. Je suis en train de m'instruire sur mon cas clinique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2008)

Reste donc l'hypothèse d'un composant défectueux au nivreau, soit de la carte mère, dans le module de communication avec l'alim, soit au niveau de l'alim, au niveau du module de communication avec la carte mère, je ne vois rien d'autre !


----------



## Bebop 4 (6 Juin 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Donc pour moi, l'alim reste en mode Marche.
> 
> C'est comme ça que je le vois...
> 
> ...



Je crois bien que c'est vrai, parce que quand j'ai appuyé sur le bouton d'allumage pendant 10 secondes, une tonalité s'est fait entendre dans mes haut-parleurs Harman-Kardon. Or, ils sont alimentés par des petits amplificateurs, et demandent quelques watts pour fonctionner. Si l'alim ne restait pas allumée une fois le mac éteint, les haut-parleurs ne pourraient fonctionner. De plus, quand j'appuie sur le bouton d'éjection du tiroir de mon graveur de DVD, le tiroir s'ouvre, et la diode-témoin clignote. Par contre, le graveur intégré au mac ne le fait pas. Là je ne sais pas pourquoi un le fait et l'autre pas.

J'ai fait un reset de la PRAM, sans succès. C'était un peu à prévoir...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Juin 2008)

Oui, c'était prévu que ça ne donne rien  rose

La longue tonalité est en fait tout à fait normale : Sur pas mal de Mac, lorsque tu reste enfoncé sur sur le bouton de démarrage alors que le mac était éteint, celui-ci s'allume, et il fait cette tonalité ( Une des nombreuses façons pour restaurer TOUS les paramètres optionnels du firmware, notamment lorsqu'on à tout cassé et que le Mac ne voie même plus le clavier au démarrage. Expérience inside.)

Sauf que comme le tient, on sais pas s'il est éteint ou pas.... on fait pas la différence entre le moment où il l'est et où il l'est pas.

N'importe comment ...


----------



## Invité (6 Juin 2008)

Je reviens à la charge avec mon reset Pmu ! :rateau:

Tu as bien :
- vérifié que la pile était au moins à 3,3v
- débranché l'ordinateur, en enlevant la prise électrique pendant au moins 10s
- pressé sur le bouton adéquat (une seule fois)
- attendu au moins 10s avant de rebrancher la prise électrique

C'est comme ça que tu as fait ?


----------



## claude72 (6 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'alim n'a que deux positions : "tout allumé", ou "veille Mac éteint"


Quand elle est en bon état, oui...

... mais il suffit comme l'évoque *Leyry Hynemonth* qu'elle soit en panne et qu'elle ne se mette plus en veille... ou que le signal "power on" venant de la carte mère reste toujours sur "on"... dans ce cas, l'alim délivre toujours toutes ses tensions...

... et là, le lecteur CD étant toujours alimenté, le tiroir s'ouvre, c'est normal...

... et les disques dur étant toujours alimentés, celui qui n'a pas été arrêté logiciellement continue à tourner, c'est aussi normal,

... et le ventilo continue à tourner puisqu'il est toujours alimenté !

Pour verifier ces hypothèses, il faudrait mesurer avec un voltmètre :

1- les tensions sur un connecteur de disque-dur : le +5V et le +12V sont certainement toujours présents après l'extinction, éventuellement vérifier aussi la présence des autres tensions, dont le +3,3V,

2- la tension sur la borne de commande de l'alim (Power On, à trouver sur le schéma de l'alim, différent selon les modèles de G4) :
- si elle ne change pas d'état à l'allumage et à l'extinction du Mac, c'est probablement parceque la carte-mère n'envoie pas le signal de mise en veille à l'alim, donc probablement un problème sur la carte mère,
- si elle change d'état à l'allumage et à l'extinction du Mac, c'est l'alim qui est bloquée en marche.


----------



## Bebop 4 (7 Juin 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Je reviens à la charge avec mon reset Pmu ! :rateau:
> 
> Tu as bien :
> - vérifié que la pile était au moins à 3,3v
> ...




Oui, j'ai bien suivi ces instructions. Le bouton adéquat n'est pas difficile à trouver, près de la pile au lithium comme il est. Je viens de vérifier la tension de la pile, elle indique un merveilleux 3.64 volts. Pétante de santé !  Ça fait pourtant un bon bout de temps qu'elle est en service. J'aimerais bien que ce soit le reset PMU la solution, mais le problème me semble plus profond !  Encore chanceux de pouvoir quand même me servir de mon mac !


----------



## Bebop 4 (8 Juin 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> 2- la tension sur la borne de commande de l'alim (Power On, à trouver sur le schéma de l'alim, différent selon les modèles de G4) :
> - si elle ne change pas d'état à l'allumage et à l'extinction du Mac, c'est probablement parceque la carte-mère n'envoie pas le signal de mise en veille à l'alim, donc probablement un problème sur la carte mère,
> - si elle change d'état à l'allumage et à l'extinction du Mac, c'est l'alim qui est bloquée en marche.



J'ai vérifié avec un multimètre numérique l'état du "power on" sur la carte-mère de l'ordinateur. Voici ce que ça a donné :

Mac débranché : 4.7 mV
Mac branché et éteint : 4.79 V
Mac allumé : 57.8 mV

Le fil du "power on" est vert, donc très facile à reconnaître au travers des fils rouges 5 V, oranges 3.3 V, jaunes +12 V, bleu -12 V. La carte-mère envoie bien le signal à l'alimentation de se fermer, donc il n'y a pas de problèmes sur la carte-mère, mais au niveau de l'alimentation, qui ne répond pas au signal de la carte-mère. Merci d'avoir discuté le sujet en profondeur, tout le monde ! J'ai tout un conseil d'analyse technique qui regarde mon ordinateur à travers le forum. 

Ceci dit, y a t-il quelque chose que je puisse faire sur mon alimentation, pour la restaurer ? Est-il mieux de la faire réparer ou de la changer ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2008)

Bebop 4 a dit:


> Ceci dit, y a t-il quelque chose que je puisse faire sur mon alimentation, pour la restaurer ?



Si tu es calé en électronique en général, et en "alimentations à découpage" en particulier, pourquoi pas ? Mais si ça n'est pas le cas, laisse tomber !



Bebop 4 a dit:


> Est-il mieux de la faire réparer ou de la changer ?



Là, en fonction de ma réponse au dessus, et de ce que tu peux avoir la chance de trouver, c'est affaire d'opportunité !


----------



## claude72 (8 Juin 2008)

L'alim fonctionne, c'est juste la commande d'extinction qui ne fonctionne plus : donc pas besoin d'être grand spécialiste des alims à découpage pour trouver le circuit d'extinction.

Tu peux au moins ouvrir l'alim, et vérifier la continuité du fil "Power on" depuis le connecteur branché sur la carte-mère jusqu'au circuit imprimé de l'alim...

... ensuite, tu suis la piste où se branche le fil "Power on", et tu devrais normalement arriver sur une petite résistance de l'ordre de 47 kiloohms relié à la base d'un petit transistor NPN, dont une autre patte est reliée à la masse : normalement, c'est ce transistor qui éteint l'alim en dérivant à la masse un circuit de la régulation... si tu n'as pas cette configuration, laisse tomber...

(pour savoir si le transistor est bien un NPN, tu relèves sa référence, et tu cherches sa datasheet sur internet)

...  mais si c'est ça, alim branchée et Mac éteint, tu devrais trouver :

1- environ 5V du côté de la résistance relié au fil "Power on" : si tu ne les as pas, c'est qu'il y a une coupure entre le connecteur et la patte de la résistance,

2- environ 0,6V de l'autre côté de la résistance et à la base du transistor :
- si tu as 0V, la résistance est coupée, il faut la changer
- si tu as 5V de l'autre côté de la résistance et 0V sur la base du transistor, il y a une coupure de piste entre la sortie de la résistance et la base du transistor (je n'y crois pas trop),
- si tu as 5V de l'autre côté de la résistance et 5V sur la base du transistor, le transistor est coupé, il faut le changer,

3- si tu as bien 0,6v sur la base du transistor, tu devrais alors avoir 0V sur une autre patte (celle qui est reliée à la masse) et presque 0V (de l'ordre de 0,1V) sur l'autre patte (celle qui va à la régulation) :
- si tu as bien ces tensions, ça va devenir compliqué, laisse tomber...
- si tu as 5V sur la patte qui devrait avoir 0,1V, le transistor est coupé, il faut le changer...

... bon courage, et fait gaffe : il y a des tensions élevées dans l'alim : de l'ordre de 320 V...


----------



## Bebop 4 (9 Juin 2008)

Merci, Claude72, pour tes explications claires et détaillées. Si mes souvenirs sont bons, le transistor qui fonctionne à 0,1V au collecteur travaille en saturation. L'émetteur est à la masse, et la base est à 0,6V. Je ne sais pas quand je pourrai démonter mon alim et l'ouvrir, parce que je me sert de mon mac à tout les jours et que je suis bien occupé. Mais quand je le ferai, j'aurai vraiment un bon guide pour me retrouver dans l'alimentation. J'ai trouvé sur ce forum plus d'aide que je ne le pensais, et plus que si j'avais eu l'avis que d'un seul ami qui serait venu voir mon mac. À nous tous, nous avons pu aller jusqu'à la racine du problème. Je sais au moins que ma carte-mère n'a rien, c'est toujours ça de pris ! Merci à tous !


----------



## claude72 (9 Juin 2008)

Bebop 4 a dit:


> Si mes souvenirs sont bons, le transistor qui fonctionne à 0,1V au collecteur travaille en saturation. L'émetteur est à la masse, et la base est à 0,6V.


Tes souvenirs sont bons : quand le Mac est éteint, le transistor est en saturation, et il court-circuite quelquechose à la masse... probablement un élément de la régulation, peut-être le coupleur optique entre primaire et secondaire...

... mais il peut aussi commander la base d'un 2e transistor qui inverse le processus !!! ou commander un 2e coupleur optique (qui peut être grillé) qui va intervenir au niveau du primaire... il y a moult possibilités !!!


----------

